# Paint Breeding Stock



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Why don't you just call and/or email the registry? They would be more than happy to help you.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

They are not called breeding stock anymore. The new correct term is Solid Bred Paint (SBP)

Registration works the same way for SBP's as it does for Regular Registry (RR). The stallion, even though he is APHA, must be listed. Listing is a one time thing where only the fee needs to be paid. Because the mare is not APHA, she also needs to be listed and a copy of her papers needs to accompany the listing form & fee. The stallion breeding report must have also been filed.

After that, all you do is fill out the registration form and send in the required photos. If you pay with credit/debit card, all of these forms can be submitted by email/online system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

CCH is right. They might have you DNA both mare and foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Call (817) 222-6423 or email [email protected] to get the scoop on everything you need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

